# Congratulations to our OPPO Blu-ray Player Winners!



## Sonnie

:fireworks1:*We have winners!*:fireworks2:


Congratulations to all of our OPPO Blu-ray Player Winners!


Congratulations to *erwinbel* who wins the BDP-83SE OPPO Blu-ray Player!


Congratulations to *patchesj* who wins the BDP-83 OPPO Blu-ray Player!


Congratulations to *vann_d* who wins the BDP-80 OPPO Blu-ray Player!


We hope each of you enjoy your new players!


Thanks for being part of the Shack!


----------



## gmichael

Congrats to all the winners. :clap::clap::clap:
I look forward to reading some reviews.


----------



## Mike P.

Congratulations to the Winners! Enjoy your new DVD Player!


http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ppo-blu-ray-player-winners.html#ixzz12Lw2vKBU ​


----------



## iconrl

Congratulations to the winners!
Thanks HTS and OPPO as well!


----------



## mjcmt

ENJOY!


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats guy's.....:T


----------



## engtaz

Congrats to the lucky winners.


----------



## Moonfly

Lucky lucky people, enjoy your toys guys :T


----------



## Dale Rasco

Congratulations to all of you!!!! :bigsmile::T


----------



## mdrake

Congrats, enjoy the toys!! :T 

Matt


----------



## bambino

Congratulations to the winners, enjoy!:sn:


----------



## Vader

Congratulations, Guys!...


----------



## Owen Bartley

Congratulations, everyone! I think that you'll find this to be an amazing player, I have been loving mine ever since I got it. Blu Ray looks fantastic, and upscaled DVDs still look REALLY good with this machine.


----------



## vann_d

Wow! This is awesome. I'll finally have blu-ray! I've been holding on to a copy of Avatar for the occasion but haven't yet made the switch from my Oppo DVD player. Thanks everyone and to The Shack!


----------



## Sonnie

That will be an awesome movie to watch... :T


----------



## erwinbel

Hey wait a minute! erwinbel? 

That's me!!!!

Haha! Great! An Oppo 83 SE! Thank you very much, HomeTheaterShack!

Now, how are we going to get this in Europe? Can it be sent directly? If not, I can supply an adress in the USA from where it can be sent to me.

I also will have to modify it to make it Region-free!


----------



## Sonnie

Unfortunately it will have to be shipped to a U.S. address.


----------



## Andre

Grats!!


----------



## erwinbel

Sonnie said:


> Unfortunately it will have to be shipped to a U.S. address.


Can be aranged. 

What about duties and VAT? This comes normally to 30% based on the value + shipping cost.


----------



## Moonfly

erwinbel said:


> Can be aranged.
> 
> What about duties and VAT? This comes normally to 30% based on the value + shipping cost.


If the US address is friend or family, then get them to send it to you as a gift. You dont pay duty etc on gifts. You would just have to reimburse your contact for the cost of shipping.

I will assume a prize in the US is that same as in Europe, in so much as there are no costs involved to a contest winner, its simply shipped to the winners address (or designated address) FoC.


----------



## erwinbel

There's really no way that I simply pay the shipment and the trouble to send it to EU straight?


----------



## erwinbel

Sonnie said:


> :fireworks1:*We have winners!*:fireworks2:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all of our OPPO Blu-ray Player Winners!
> 
> 
> Congratulations to *erwinbel* who wins the BDP-83SE OPPO Blu-ray Player!


Can you tell me from where the Oppo will be sent? I think I will contact FedEx directly and have them receive and send me the player, since this would be the easiest method.


----------



## patchesj

WOW!!! This is awesome. I was in Vegas when I got the notification, but didn't have a chance to log in until today. Talk about luck. Can't wait to get it hooked up, now I need to win the Emotiva. hahahahaa


----------



## TypeA

Ok, so NOW the question we're all asking ourselves is, 'What did he win in Vegas?????' :daydream:


----------



## erwinbel

The FedEx Belgium offices are only open during week days, so I suppose they will respond to my e-mail tomorrow.

But I have an even better idea: to have it sent to *NuForce* to have it upgraded. You know, the Oppo 83 was already on my list to be used in the HT in our new house we are building:
View attachment 25296

My brother-in-law having lunch where the screen will be...

The set-up (with Emotiva amps, B&W speakers and twin DIY Maelstrom LLT SW) would benefit from the slightly superior analogue outputs of the NuForce, don't you think? If I do it, it has to be done now, while it is still in the USA. 

I have sent NuForce a request and hope they ship to EU (why wouldn't they?).

OTOH, I also have the Emotiva XDA-1 (2ch DAC) on pre-order, which would make the NE upgrade useless if I keep the XDA-1 in the same set-up (for CD playback) and that's not certain.


----------



## vann_d

Received my BDP-80 on Friday. Much thanks to HTS and Oppo! Will post mini review soon

-V


----------



## erwinbel

vann_d said:


> Received my BDP-80 on Friday. Much thanks to HTS and Oppo! Will post mini review soon
> 
> -V


Cool!
NuForce will probably have received the 83SE for me too. They need 2-3 working days for the upgrade. They also provide the multiregion mod!


----------



## erwinbel

erwinbel said:


> Cool!
> NuForce will probably have received the 83SE for me too. They need 2-3 working days for the upgrade. They also provide the multiregion mod!


As anticipated, NuForce received the Oppo, just got the word...


----------



## Emuc64

It's a little late but... Congratulations to the winners! May your Oppo players be well used and loved. I had an Oppo dvd player that upscaled. I gave it to my dad as part of the package with my old 42" tv when I moved. I miss that Oppo player. I didn't win, so I'll have to save up for one of those fancy blu-ray players myself. Regardless, congrats again to the winners!! :clap:


----------



## erwinbel

Folks,

Just to let everyone know that the Oppo arrived today. The BDP-83SE was first sent to Nuforce for the NE upgrade and a region free cable instalment. FedEx tried to deLiver last week, but I wasn't home. Called them this morning and it's here! I will hook it up in the weekend (busy busy!). The value for duties and VAT is the amount for the upgrade and shipment from USA to EU. No VAT and duties on the player! Cool! Don't tell anyone!

Just a great thanks to the Shack folks, especially Sonny for the help with the shipment info. And a big hurray for Oppo! I was going to purchase an Oppo anyway, when our HT in the new house would be ready...

If the 83SE NE sounds as good as my Njoetjoeb CD player (costed 1,600 euro), I will sell that one to make up for the investment in the NE upgrade!

PS, my e-mail is malfunctioning. New provider, new passwords, hell! I will try to solve it asap.


----------



## erwinbel

After a few weeks of use, I can say the Oppo BDP-83SE with the NuForce treatment is a very good player. I did not (yet) use the multichannel analogue outputs but only the HDMI and the stereo analogue outputs. My Yamaha AVR has a decent DAC, so movies sound just fine. 

I ordered the Star Trek 10-disk box and Harry Potter (1-6) on Blu-ray. We watched the first Star Trek movie, which we never saw before. Pace is very slow compared to Star Wars, but the sound is great. 

I played about 30-40 CD's with very good sonic result. I plan to keep this player in this house and get a new Oppo 95 for the HT of the new (2nd) house. I will put my CD-player up for sale because the Oppo is just as good with CD as the €1,600 Njoe Tjoeb.

Yesterday, I even ordered 4 SACD for the first time...

By donating me the BDP-83SE (thanks to HTshack), Oppo has made me a keen advocate for the cause and I will not stop to propose Oppo to anyone who asks me for suggestions for a Blu-Ray player!


----------



## Emuc64

Thanks for keeping us updated on your experience with the Oppo player. I look forward to the day when I can save up some money to buy one (or maybe if there's another giveaway or something:whistling

Glad you're enjoying it.


----------

